

Ask HN: If you were the CEO of Yahoo, what would be your priorities? - kkhire

Mayer has been acquiring a lot of companies which haven&#x27;t really generated a monumental revenue. And their Alibaba IPO money is worth a ton. What would you be doing to make moves on Google and their other competitors?
======
davismwfl
1\. Stop all projects that are not contributing to revenue, don't have a path
to revenue or aren't contributing to the community. 2\. Culture. Focus on the
teams building products, reward those doing well, and get rid of those not.
Restore work at home for those who do the work, get rid of those who don't. I
don't agree with punishing everyone because of a few assholes. 3\. Clean up
yahoo home page, it is cluttered and too busy. Add a feature like the old
iGoogle for those who want the extra stuff on their landing page. 4\. Pick a
product/service and make it the best thing out there, too much diversity
causes fragmentation and a lack of focus and doesn't attract or help you
retain talent. This doesn't mean only do 1 thing, just focus to make 1 thing
best in class first, then keep moving through each product.

I am sure we have no clue of all the issues on-going within yahoo, but from a
product/project and culture standpoint those would be my initial goals.

------
dylanhassinger
1\. Focus on 3 Products: Homepage, Mail, and Photos. Make a commitment to turn
these into THE most useful services on the internet. Easy to use = Yahoo's
strength

2\. Move everything else to a division called Yahoo Labs, maybe spin it off
into its own company that can experiment more.

3\. Invest heavily in the developer culture and developer ecosystem, and
optimize for attracting new talent to the company.

------
sjg007
1\. Video and live streaming. 2\. Photo sharing made simple across devices.
3\. Continue mobile appification. 4\. Siri competitor for your life (email,
contacts, calendar). This is what aviate needs to do.

------
general_failure
Yahoo needs to get into phones and for this it needs to develop a system that
lets people replace google with yahoo. so emails, account sycing, photo
syncing things like that.

~~~
crazypyro
Seriously, the mobile spread of Yahoo is laughable for such a large tech
company. They seem to have completely missed/ignored the mobile train.

~~~
kkhire
I fully agree. No idea why they are willingly disregarding such a lucrative
market

------
oakaz
Create a autonomic new Flickr team to build a new consistent API and a UI that
is actually nice and usable.

~~~
kkhire
I think they should rebrand and start moving on instagram territory

------
gregmorton
Get the yahoo bar out of flickr (yeah I know, it won't save Yahoo).

